# Fedor Emelianenko vs. Matt Mitrione set for Bellator PPV co-main event 87 A bout betw



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is the one that got away. It's too bad. Would have liked to see Fedor vs Brock, The Reem, Hunt, Crocop II, and definitely Cain. 

At least he's milking the cow. New York has a huge Russian population. It should probably sell out. 

Glad to see Coker back in the game. The sport needs em. I mean can you imagine if UFC didn't buy out SF. Would have missed out on a ton of match ups along with WMMA. Any chance I get I always try to give him props. He brought WMMA onto the forefront big time. Gina Carano stopped by a club that an acquaintance worked at, her security detail asked if it was possible to not take photos. Unfortunately it wasn't, so she left. I'd party with her fa sho! Gotta love her in Dead Pool! 

Out of all of em I had to see The Reem vs Brock. Brock was utilizing his strength and he finally found his match in the Ubereem. Next, for sure was the return of Nick Diaz. Atm Coker is consolidating the disenfranchised and older UFC vets gradually building the roster. He knows what he's doing. 



> Bellator is coming to Madison Square Garden and pay-per-view, and the June 15th show now has a co-main event. The New York Post is reporting that a heavyweight bout between Fedor Emelianenko and Matt Mitrione has been re-booked for the card, under the headliner between Wanderlei Silva and Chael Sonnen.
> 
> Emelianenko (36-4, 1 NC, 0-0 Bellator) and Mitrione (11-5, 2-0 Bellator) were scheduled to meet last month, but kidney stones forced Mitrione out at the last second. The bout will be Emelianenko’s debut in the promotion.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they certainly know how to stack a PPV to draw people cause unlike the UFC that can afford to suffer from a bad PPV, Bellator in only their second venture can't afford to fudge this up.


----------

